# Geforce Experience Frage



## A-n-i-m-a-t (7. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe das Programm Geforce Experiance und dort habe ich meine Spiele optimiert. Meine Frage ist jetzt muss ich die Spiele jetzt immer über Geforce Experiance starten damit die optimiert bleiben? und was passiert wenn ich Grafikeinstellungen in irgendeinem Spiel ändere geht dann die Optimierung verloren?

Danke euch


----------



## Gimmick (7. März 2016)

*AW: Geforce Experiance Frage*

Nein, musst du nicht.

Die "Optimierungen" sind ja auch nur Einstellungen. Wenn du die Einstellungen selber änderst, haben sich halt die Optionen verändert, an denen du gedreht hast. In dem Sinne ist es dann nicht mehr optimiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2016)

*AW: Geforce Experiance Frage*

Das "Optimiert" von Experience ist nach meiner Erfahrung auch alles andere als optimiert. 

Da haste zwei 980er drin und nen 4K-Bildschirm und Experience regelt die Auflösung beim Witcher optimiert auf FullHD runter und stellt die Einstellungen optimiert auf mittel bis hoch. Absoluter Schwachsinn, das Setup schafft auch Ultra@4K mit durchgängig 30 fps - wenn mans "unoptimiert" von Hand einstellt.


----------



## matti30 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Geforce Experiance Frage*

stell lieber die Settings selbst ein. Bei mir hat die Software alles auf Anschlag geschraubt, incl. Auflösung.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mit den Optimierungen durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bis auf die Ausnahme, dass das Tool bei diversen 'älteren' Spielen die DSR-Auflösung erzwingen möchte, womit mir bei meinem Monitor die native Auflösung flöten geht und damit keine 120Hz Refresh-Rate mehr ist.

Aber man kann sich auch so denken, dass das dennoch in Frage zu stellen ist. Woher soll Nvidia alle möglichen Hardware-Kombinationsmöglichkeiten kennen, die es heutzutage so gibt


----------



## RawRob (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde das Tool auch nicht schlecht.
Du kannst sehen was optimal ist und wenn du auf andere Dinge mehr Wert legst kannst du hier und da an den Reglern selbst rumfuhrwerken.


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Geforce experience und die Optimierung in spielen, wurde von nvidia nicht optimal optimiert bzw ist nicht sehr ausgereift.
Für Leute mit überhaupt keinerlei Kenntnis aber ok.


----------

